# New hunter First grouse!!



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

My son bagged his first grouse on Saturday. He was so excited. Almost as excited as I was for him. If anyone can tell me how to post the pics I will try to do so.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If the photos are on your computer go to Post Reply and then in the tool bar you will see a paper clip next to the smiley face. Click on the paper clip and then on browse, find the photo and upload it.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the help Critter




And dad gets one too..........


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Atta-boy! Grouse are perfect for new hunters. My boy really got hooked on hunting after a couple grouse.


-DallanC


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## fishspook (Sep 21, 2007)

Priceless!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool stuff!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nothing like dropping the hammer on your first bird. And it is a nice first bird 8)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Off to a good start. Way to go both of you.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nicely done!

Although I really dont like that white stuff on the ground


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

congrats to you and the boy;


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks to all.


----------

